# How do I train to jog/run with me???



## Crazie.Eddie (Mar 15, 2008)

----------------- *Brief history* -----------------​
I have a 1.5 year old eskie, Misty, which I've had since March 2008. We got her from someone who can longer keep her. I've been working with her, such as Sit, come, stay, etc.
------------------------------------------------​
I'm training her to walk beside/behind me using the command "Follow". She's doing somewhat ok. The only issue I'm having is, if I speed up to jog/run pace, she thinks it's a game and wants to chase me. She actually growls and wants to "sort of" bite at my feet, actually lunge at them. Though she knows that she shouldn't. I don't jog/run all the time, but if I'm in a hurry, I don't want to worry about tripping over her. If I speed up to a fast walk, she has no problems. It's just when I jog/run. Is she growling, because she doesn't want to run? Although I think it would be strange, because she sometimes, though rarely, runs around me in circles like a "mad" dog.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Give her some time. It sounds to me like she's just excited. Practice, practice, practice, and she'll get the drill.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

My dog goes jogging with me. It seems he does great untill we get to this one certain spot on our route and then he gets really excited and starts trying to jump on me. I just say "No" sternly, then I get him to sit. Once he sits calmly I tell him good boy and we continue on our way. He does it a lot less frequently now, but he still does it in that one spot sometimes.......we start obedience next week.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

She is probably doing it because she is excited. When she starts to do, stop moving fold your arms and turn away from her. When she is settled, start jogging again. It might take a few times, but that usually works. Lloyd used jump on me when I started to run, I did the above and after a few times doing that he got the idea that if he jumps or goes at me we stop moving, game over.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

*I have a 1.5 year old eskie, Misty, which I've had for about a month or so. We got it from someone who can longer keep her. I've been working with her, such as Sit, come, stay, etc.*

HellooooOO!!
The little rascal may not even be fully bonded to you yet. I did not see any serious Obed work, class or lessons etc. mentioned. You got to crawl before you walk. She is a baby and hopefully going to live a long time so you can be patient.


----------



## Crazie.Eddie (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been very patient with her. The major problem I have is aggression/fear of strangers. Therefore, classes or obedience training may not work, unless I spend I can find one to one type training. In either case, I'm very strapped for cash. Besides, I find it rewarding to train them personally.

Anyways, I do my walking with her very late at night, between the hours of 11pm-2am). This way, I can train her to walk with me with no worries about, losing her attention on something/someone else. I do take her out for her regimental bathroom breaks, which I've figured out her schedule. During the day, I give her excercise by playing fetch with her favorite toy ball. We have a 2 story house, with a basement. The 2nd floor has a balcony. So I toss her favorite toy from the main floor to the upstairs, so she bolts up and down the stairs (14 steps). This tires her out really fast.

If I can get her away from being fearful/aggressive towards strangers, I do want to give her agility classes/training. We had another dog along with her, named Brownie. He was an old dog. She wanted to play with him, but he didn't. Grumpy old dog. Anyways, one time, Brownie (male terrier mix) was sitting on the middle of the stairs. During Misty's excitement, I saw her run down the stairs, jump over Brownie (remember he's sitting on the middle of the stairs), and landed perfectly and continued running down the stairs. I was so amazed. I just wished I knew a public fenced facility that had a course for dogs to use.

I just realized that I need to modify the beginning. I've been just copying and pasting from my previous posts. I've actually had her since March 2008.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

My Betty used to do the same thing, whenever I would go to a jog or run, she would go at my feet, trying to herd me up. As mentioned above, just take baby steps. It takes time, don't rush anything. Also, if she responds to treats, you can try getting her attention, jog a few steps and then praise her and give treats. I didn't have to use treats with Betty, while on walks, when she started to look more calm (about 45 minutes into the walk), I would try jogging. As soon as she went towards my feet I would stop. But if she didn't, I would praise her, and walk more, then try a jog again. It takes time, just take baby steps. It's taken Betty about 6 months to where I can finally jog and she'll either run along side of me or out front without going at my feet.

Another thing that might be triggering her excitement is if she's behind you and then sees you take off to a jogging pace. Might try and only work with her only if she's beside you and not behind.

Do you have any large parks nearby? This is a great place to work with a fearful dog. It allows you to be able to stay outside of her reaction zone, and you can play games like having her look at a person in the distance, and if she looks back at you, praise her and give lots of good treats. Small areas don't work so well. And you can also work on the walking/jogging as well in a large area, as you don't have to be near people, but can be in a range where you can work on her issues in a more positive manner. I'm pretty sure you probably know what distance her reaction area is, just stay a few steps outside of that range and work with her. When her confidence has built up, move a little closer and work with her some more to build up that confidence again.


----------

